#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  >  ویندوز xp کدام بهتر هستند sp2 یا sp3

## sohil62

*با سلام 

میخواستم بدونم کدام یک از این ویندوز xp بهتر هستند من مدتی پیش یک مهندس نرم افزار کامپیوتر کار میکردم که همیشه میگفت ویندوز sp2 از 3 خیلی بهتر و همیشه روی سیستم ها این ویندوز نصب میکردیم و میگفت sp3 اشکال داره


میخواستم نظر دوستان را هم بدونم و دلیل اینکه sp3 مشکل داره چیه میگفت مثلا درایورها خوب نمیشناسه که چون من تا حالا نصب نکردم نمیدونم و عیبهای دیگری که عنوان میکرد 

مرسی
*

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*nekooee*,*sovietiran*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
سرویس پک سه یک سری مسائلش مخصوصا مثل نصب شدن درایورها و .. شبیه ویستا شده و ممکنه با بعضی سخت افزارهای قدیمی مشکل داشته باشه. شاید برای این گفتند. مگر نه مطمئن باشید سرویس پک 3 اگر سخت افزار خیلی قدیمی نداشته باشید بهتر از 2 هست. هم از نظر امنیتی هم از نظر ابزارها

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## Yek.Doost

به نام تک دوست
سلام
دوست عزیز باگ ها و مشکلات امنیتی ویندوز ایکس پی SP2 بسیار بیشتر از ویندوز ایکس پی SP3 هستش. ویندوز ایکس پی SP3 بسیار بهتر از SP2 می باشد، چون تمامی باگ ها و اشکالات SP2 در SP3 برطرف شده است و بطور حتم SP3 بهتر و مطمئن تر بوده و امنیت بالاتری دارد. سرویس پک 3 ، بسیاری از اشکالات و ایرادهای امنیتی سرویس پک 2 را برطرف کرده است و بسیار بهتر از SP2 است. در SP3 سیستم کمتر Crash میکنه و کمتر هنگ میکنه. در ضمن اصل کار Kernel ویندوز XP SP3 هست که در واقع از کرنل ویندوز ویستا الگو برداری شده. XP SP3 خیلی تکامل یافته تر از XP SP2 هست. در ظاهر فرقی با سرویس پک قبلیش نداره اما بنیان و اساس XP در سرویس پک 3 کاملاً تغییر کرده. بیشتر تغییرات XP در سرویس پک 3 ، ریشه ای و امنیتی است.
 مشکلات و مزیت های ویندوز سرویس پک 3 : رفع خطالای مربوط به ای دی اس ال که ویندوز رو خراب میکرد- بهبود سرعت در آپدیت کردن-نیاز به آپدیت

مشکلات و مزیت های ویندوزسرویس پک 2  : سبک بودن بودن ویندوز ( برای کامپیوتر های قدیمی ) -نصب راحت درایور ها- بدون نیاز به آپدیت- -زود به زود کند میشه و باید تعویض بشه

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*sohil62*,*sovietiran*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

سرویس پک 3 زیاد تغییر آنچنانی نسبت به نسخه 2 نداره. بیشتر از نظر امنیتی تغییر کرده و همچنین اضافه شدن امکاناتی برای مدیریت شبکه. بعضی موارد دیدم با درایورهای خیلی قدیمی مشکل داره ولی اگر سخت افزار خیلی قدیمی نداشته باشید حتما نسخه 3 رو نصب کنید به هر حال هم از نظر امنیت هم ابزار شبکه بهتر شده.

به طور کل اگر نرم افزار خاصی ندارید که فقط روی xp اجرا بشه ،اصلا xp به نظر من نصب نکنید. 7 نصب کنید. من حتی نرم افزارهایی که استفاده میکنم و روی xp فقط اجرا میشن با ماشین مجازی که ساختم روی همون 7 استفاده میکنم ولی خوب روی مجازی از تمام توان cpu استفاده نمیشه و اگر نرم افزارتون کار زیادی از cpu بکشه یکم کند میشه

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*Service Manual*,*sohil62*,*sovietiran*,*صابری*

----------


## Yek.Doost

ولی یه پیشنهاد خوبی بهتون میکنم که از این ویندوز استفاده بکنید 
http://soft98.ir/os/windows-xp/
ماهانه این ویندوز رو بر روی 20 تا 40 سیستم نصب میکنم 
تا الان نشده یه مشتری بیاد و بگه چرا این ویندوز این طوریه و اون طوریه
نصبش هم نزدیک یک ساعت طول میکشه ولی مثل فرفره کار میکنه 
*Windows XP Pro SP3 Corporate Student Edition June 2012*بدون نیاز به سریال در هنگام نصب از طریق بوتدارای تمامی آپدیت‌ها تا  12 ژوئن 2012کامپوننت های مورد نیاز و درایور SATA برای نصب روی لپ تاپدارای Windows Media Player 11 و  Internet Explorer 8.0 به همراه آخرین آپدیت‌هادارای Microsoft .NET Framework از نسخه‌ی 2 تا 4حاوی آخرین نسخه‌ی DirectX یعنی نسخه‌ی ماه آپریلجنیون بودن ویندوز و سریال آن با قابلیت آپدیت از سایت مایکروسافتشامل کلیه درایورهای SATA یا AHCI و RAID برای چیپستهای Nvidia و Intel می باشد.
امیدوارم به کارتون بیاد

----------

*farzad.*,*m.pezeshki*,*sohil62*,*sovietiran*,*تاج*,*جمشيدا*,*صابری*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## sohil62

سلام 
ممنون از شما بابت جوابهای کامل و زیباتون 
فکر کنم این بنده خدا که اتفاقا معلم هم هست و همین رشته کامپیوتر را در فنی و حرفهای هم اموزش میده بیشتر به خاطر این  دلیلهاو مخصوصا دلیل اخری میگفته sp2 بهتره

(مشکلات و مزیت های ویندوزسرویس پک 2  : سبک بودن  بودن ویندوز ( برای کامپیوتر های قدیمی ) -نصب راحت درایور ها- بدون نیاز  به آپدیت- -زود به زود کند میشه و باید تعویض بشه)

جناب نکویی من ویندوز7 نصب کردم ولی چون تا حالا با xp کار کردم واقعا محیط و کار کردن با 7 خیلی برام سخته و همچنین اینکه 7 خیلی برای هر کاری که میخوای انجام بدی گیر میده به همین خاطر xp نصب میکنم ولی حالا روی یک درایو sp3 و روی درایو دیگه 7 نصب میکنم 

جناب basem.c905

متاسفانه دانلود این ویندوز با این حجم خیلی سخته ولی حتما سی دیشو گیر میارم و استفاده میکنم 
ممنون از دوستان

----------

*farzad.*,*m.pezeshki*,*nekooee*,*sovietiran*,*جمشيدا*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

البته من بدون توجه به توانایی شما در استفاده به کامپیوتر نظر دادم. اینکه میگید سون گیر میده به همین دلیلی بسیار ایمن تر از ویندوز ایکس پی هست از هر نظر. 
اون مورد سوم که نوشتید زود به زود کند میشه درست نیست و فکر نمیکنم اینگونه باشه.
در مورد نصب درایوها که گفتید بهتر شده دلیلش اینه که سیستمش نزدیک به ویندوز 7 شده و خیلی درایوها رو خودش میشناسه اما به همین دلیل تغییر در سیستم درایوها با بعضی سخت افزارهای خیلی قدیمی مشکل پیدا کرده و اونها رو نمیشناسه!
البته اینکه گفته حتی نیاز به آپدیت من متوجه منظورتون نشدم. معمولا در آپدیتهای ویندوز درایوری به ویندوز اضافه نمیشه و بیشتر وصله های امنیتی و موارد اینگونه هست. شما اگر ویندوزتون درایوی را نشناسه با آپدیت هم نمیشناسه. 
البته گزینه ای که بدنبال درایور از طریق اینترنت میگرده چیزی متفاوت از آپدیت هست

----------

*m.pezeshki*,*Service Manual*,*sohil62*,*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*,*جمشيدا*,*صابری*

----------


## m.pezeshki

شک نکنید سرویس پک 3 خیلی بهتر هست !
دیگه اگر چنین سیستم قدیمی داری بهتره به فکر ارتقا باشی

----------

*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*,*جمشيدا*

----------


## Service Manual

سلام

ويندوز XP Service Pack 2 هيچ برتري نسبت به Service Pack 3 نداره ، حتي از نظر شناسايي درايورها

تنها برتريش اين هست که براي سيستم هاي قديمي که سرعت پايين تري دارند مناسب تر هست .

درايورهاي ويندوزهاي Service Pack 2 و Service Pack 3 هيچ تفاوتي باهم ندارند و حتي Service Pack 3 درايورهاي بيشتري رو ساپورت ميکنه البته نسخه هاي Orginal که هيچ دستکاري نشده باشه ..........

حالا شايد بپرسيد چطوري نسخه هاي ويندوز رو دستکاري مي کنند ؟

Windows Unattended CD Creator 1.0.2 Beta 10

A very small tool that helps you create an user-customized Windows XP bootable CD

Many users know how tedious a Windows re-installation can be, without even taking into account the long backup procedure that must be done before starting the whole thing. For those who want to take some of the hassle out of that task there is a simple solution at hand.

Windows Unattended CD Creator helps you not only build a Windows CD that won't involve the user at all, but also include some additional software that will be installed automatically.

As you know, every time you install a fresh copy of the operating system, you have to spend quite some time in front of the monitor to provide all type of data, such as regional settings and administrator password. Using Windows Unattended CD Creator you can skip these steps, so the operating system will go from the beginning to the end without user interaction.

All its powerful functions are organized in tabs, which means you can slowly get through the whole customization thing and take as much time as you need. You can configure the Windows installation to include drivers, hotfixes and what's more important, additional applications that you use on every single machine.

We've tried Windows Unattended CD Creator with Windows XP, so we must confirm that it perfectly works with this flavor of Microsoft's operating system. It should work with other iterations as well, but Windows 7 is more or less out of the question so far..

All in all, Windows Unattended CD Creator can easily be one of the top choices if you install fresh copies of Windows every once in a while, so it deserves at least a try
Windows-Unattended-CD-Creator_1.png

Windows-Unattended-CD-Creator_2.png
با اين برنامه ميتونيد درايورهاي ويندوز و خود ويندوز رو به دلخواه خودتون سفارشي کنيد يا کاري کنيد که موقع نصب درايورهاي مادربرد ، کارت صوت ، کارت گرافيک و .... هم به همراه ويندوز نصب بشه ، شماره سريال ويندوز رو برداريد ، گزينه هاي نصب که در حين نصب ويندوز پرسيده ميشه ، مثلا : کشور يا زبان و .... رو به صورت اتوماتيک تنظيم کنيد يا هر برنامه اي که خواستيد به صورت اتوماتيک موقع نصب ويندوز نصب بشه و ...........

ويندوزهايي هم که داخل ايران به صورت Orginal عرضه ميشه 99 درصدش همين ويندوزهاي دستکاري شده هست که معمولا با اين برنامه دستکاري مي کنند 

يک برنامه ديگه هم هست به نام nLite که از لينک زير قابل دانلود هست :

http://www.nliteos.com/download.html
Have you ever wanted to remove Windows components  Media Player, Internet Explorer, Outlook Express, MSN Explorer, Messenger...
 How about not even to install them with Windows ?

 nLite is a tool for pre-installation Windows configuration and component removal at your choice. Optional bootable image ready for burning on media or testing in virtual machines.
 With nLite you will be able to have Windows installation which on install does not include, or even contain on media, the unwanted components.

Features 
Service Pack Integration
Component Removal
Unattended Setup
Driver Integration *
Hotfixes Integration **
Tweaks
Services Configuration
Patches ***
Bootable ISO creation

 * - Textmode (CD Boot) and normal PnP 
 ** - hotfixes with white icons, *KB*.exe, including update packs
 and Internet Explorer 7 
 ***- supports generic SFC, Uxtheme, TcpIp and Usb Polling patching. 

 nLite supports Windows 2000, XP x86/x64 and 2003 x86/x64 in all languages. 
 It needs .NET Framework 2.0  in order to run... Check if you have it already, maybe on some of your CDs before downloading if your connection is slow. 

 You may report on the forum any bugs or annoyances found. And remember it is freeware, meaning that only fuel is a good word or a donation
nLite.png

----------

*farzad.*,*m.pezeshki*,*nekooee*,*sohil62*,*sovietiran*,*Yek.Doost*,*جمشيدا*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## farzad.

> ولی یه پیشنهاد خوبی بهتون میکنم که از این ویندوز استفاده بکنید 
> ویندوز XP | دانلود رایگان نرم افزار
> ماهانه این ویندوز رو بر روی 20 تا 40 سیستم نصب میکنم 
> تا الان نشده یه مشتری بیاد و بگه چرا این ویندوز این طوریه و اون طوریه
> نصبش هم نزدیک یک ساعت طول میکشه ولی مثل فرفره کار میکنه 
> *Windows XP Pro SP3 Corporate Student Edition June 2012*
> 
> 
> بدون نیاز به سریال در هنگام نصب از طریق بوتدارای تمامی آپدیت‌ها تا  12 ژوئن 2012کامپوننت های مورد نیاز و درایور SATA برای نصب روی لپ تاپدارای Windows Media Player 11 و  Internet Explorer 8.0 به همراه آخرین آپدیت‌هادارای Microsoft .NET Framework از نسخه‌ی 2 تا 4حاوی آخرین نسخه‌ی DirectX یعنی نسخه‌ی ماه آپریلجنیون بودن ویندوز و سریال آن با قابلیت آپدیت از سایت مایکروسافتشامل کلیه درایورهای SATA یا AHCI و RAID برای چیپستهای Nvidia و Intel می باشد.
> امیدوارم به کارتون بیاد


با سلام وتشکر
دوست عزیز لازم دیدم که از جنابعالی تشکر کنم از بابت معرفی این ویندوز.دیشب دانلودش کردم وامروز نصب کردم که خوشبختانه از همین اول که بالا اومده در مقایسه با ویندوز های قبلی که نصب میکردم سرعت وکیفیتش محسوس هست به دیگر دوستان هم پیشنهاد میکنم که دانلود فرمایند

----------

*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## Yek.Doost

درایورهای اضافه شده به این ویندوز
*Added Drivers:*
Driverpacks base 10.06
DriverPack Mass Storage 12.06 for Windows 2000/XP/2003 (x86) | DriverPacks.net
Chipset     12.06
Cpu         10.05
Lan         12.05
MassStorage 12.06 txt mode (sata + raid)
Wlan        12.02
Monitor     10.06 (added some more myself)

 برنامه‌های اضافه‌شده به این ویندوز
*ADDED TO THE INSTALL DISK*
Framework all in one 2.0 – 4.0
Internet explorer 8
Windows media player 11
Directx 9 Runtimes June 2011 (32bit only)
Directx Managed Code 1.1.0 (32bit only)
c++ runtimes 2005 & 2008 & 2010

 آپدیت های صورت گرفته

updated windows hotfixes till August 15 2012
updated Internet explorer 8 hotfixes till August 15 2012

 برخی نرم افزار های حذف‌ شده از این ویندوز
Music Samples
MSN Explorer
Windows Messenger 4.7
Windows Tour
 فولدرهای زیر نیز از فایل ایمیج حذف شده اند
SUPPORT, VALUEADD, DOCS, WIN9XMIG, WIN9XUPG, WINNTUPG!!

----------

*farzad.*,*nekooee*,*تاج*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

